# Freeing Up Disk Space on HP Stream



## SeaGeeBee

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2840 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1939 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1033 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 21637 MB, Free - 3222 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 802A
Antivirus: ESET Smart Security 9.0.375.0, Updated and Enabled

After running Disk Cleanup, Optimization, Compression, etc., I have a total of 3.22 GB of free space, not enough to allow me to install Windows 10, which I understand requires a minimum of 5 GB. I have a Windows 8.1 system restore flash drive. Would it make sense to run a "system restore" in order to free up enough space to allow me to install Windows 10 on this machine?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Macboatmaster

I think you have the HP stream 13 notebook
It has a 32GB SSD flash storage
It is an integral part of the system board and cannot be replaced with a larger storage capacity, as can many laptops with a traditional hard drive or indeed an actual SSD drive rather than your flash storage which is actually part of the system board

The notebook will take a 64GB card
I suggest you buy such and move all your personal data from the flash storage to the card
It would be wise to back it up first to a hard drive on another computer via a usb pen drive

That should get you enough space to proceed with 10
I think you need the micro SDcard but not knowing for certain which model of HP you have - you will have to check
If you need advice regarding the procedure for your personal data - please just ask when you have the card


----------



## SeaGeeBee

The files that have filled my hard drive are not personal files. All my personal data is either in the cloud or on a flash drive. My hard drive is filled with windows files. If there is no other alternative, I was thinking of using a "System Restore" flash drive that I have to take the system back to its factory setting. My questions are (a) would this work and (b) is there a better alternative?


----------



## Macboatmaster

NO one can tell you the answer to that until you try it
Windows 8.1 on its own cannot fill 18GB
1. What space is allocated to system restore
2. Are you certain you are not backing up to the drive as well on File history
3. If the restore flash takes it back to 8 - not 8.1 and that was the original OS you then cannot upgrade to 10 - upgrade is from 8.1
4. The better alternative is to find out what is occupying the drive space
5. Have you checked disk cleanup - clean up system files button


----------



## SeaGeeBee

1. There is nothing on the hard drive except Windows files. No documents, no music, no photos. Nothing.

2. Nothing is being backed up to the hard drive.

3. Original system is Windows 8.1.

4. I would like to find out what is occupying the drive space. I have examined all of the folders. Nothing that I have found provides a clue (at least a clue that I can read).

5. I have run disk cleanup to the point that it flees when it sees me coming.

Thanks for your advice. Any further ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes but have you checked as I said
1. Space allocated to system restore
2. Not usual disk cleanup but cleanup system files


> 1. What space is allocated to system restore





> Have you checked disk cleanup - clean up system files button


----------



## Macboatmaster

If no luck with the above - run this
https://windirstat.info/


----------



## SeaGeeBee

I am running "cleanup system files" as I write. Thanks for the clarification.

How do I find out "space allocated to system restore"? Thanks.


----------



## SeaGeeBee

Update -- Cleanup System Files found 142 MB of files to clean up. 3.11 GB are free, 18 GB are devoted to Windows.


----------



## DaveA

Have you checked with HP and verified that Windows 10 can be run on this system?

All I have been able to find, is that people are having ALL kinds of issues trying to install on one of these machines.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Control Panel
System
System protection on left pane
window will open
selecting drive for which configured - C in your case
click configure button
will show space currently used and max space available
slider button will decrease
Did you ensure all boxes checked on cleanup system files I would have expected more if that is the first time you have run that


----------



## Macboatmaster

Re above if no result with restore allocation and all boxes checked on system files run program I sent in post 7
I did check that HP support Windows 10 on your computer BUT I did not check to see if people reported problems as suggested by my good colleague
It may indeed be worthwhile a check and certainly a concrete tested - go back to 8.1 if it is no good as the processor and the ram especially may well produce problems on 10 64 bit
It is OK Microsoft telling people that 10 will run on their system and with the ram you have, but running an OS and running one smoothly without problems are worlds apart
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/windows-10-specifications


> RAM: 1939 Mb


----------



## SeaGeeBee

Thanks for your detailed advice. I purchased this inexpensive laptop over a year ago and installed Windows 10 when the conversion from 8.1 first became available. I had all kinds of trouble and decided to restore back to 8.1 to wait for the bugs to mature into features. Some 14 months later, I thought it would be worth another try. So, the HP Stream can be converted to Windows 10, at least in principle. However, I am fast coming to the conclusion that the gain, if there is one, may not be worth the effort. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster

will wait to hear from you


----------



## parasush

You can try out following things:

Find and remove duplicate files. 
Unistall the oll apps.
Try to clear the desktop
Clear cache
Download AppZapper and uninstall all unwanted applications. 
Remove Disk Space hogs. 

Hope this helps!!


----------

